# Fender Kingman™ USA Select



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

http://www.fender.com/products/search.php?partno=0960211232

...i think this is the one i want.

just waiting until opportunity knocks!


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

David:

Have you tried any Fender acoustics lately and if so, how do they sound (realizing of course its all subjective)?


----------



## cwittler (May 17, 2011)

I had forgotten about these until I caught Buddy Miller playing his signature version a few years ago. Haven't crossed paths with one yet. Then again, I have sworn off music stores forever. Seriously, forever! LOL!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i've played fender acoustics, but not recently.

i love the idea of a fender-style headstock on an acoustic (eg my two godin acousticasters).

as i recall, the necks on these style of fender acoustics are quite playable.

i intend to try one of these kingmans first opportunity. they look tailor made for me!


----------



## 5avenue (Dec 28, 2011)

I had an older Fender Newporter that I really liked. It was a tough guitar and I dragged it everywhere for 20-odd years until my son figured he needed some money and sold it one day while we were out of town. But that's another story...

It didn't hold a candle, sound-wise, to my Godins, but I think the price is still right and they do look good with the Strat-style headstock.

Gary


----------



## olliethebolly (Jun 7, 2012)

hey there,
i purchased the kingman usa select back in February and its a real beauty, comparison to the 300-400 bucks fender acoustics you can really hear a big difference in the acoustics from tonal to quality of the make. as soon as i took it out of the box it was ready to be played and even with the stock strings on them, it sounded like a dream, i soon replaced the strings with elixir nano web acoustic strings light and the sound just got even better, i would recommend this guitar for its quality in both sound and build. 
I
am not sure if there are 2 versions with the electrics in or not but i have fish man pickups with a volume and tonal knobs placed on the rim of the sound hole inside the guitar. the direct input sound of this guitar is brilliant but a slight decrease in quality when strummed with a pick. once again i would recommend this guitar. 

If any of you want me to send you a WAV of it, message me


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...curious about the neck profile - is it relatively slim, comfortable?



olliethebolly said:


> hey there,
> i purchased the kingman usa select back in February and its a real beauty, comparison to the 300-400 bucks fender acoustics you can really hear a big difference in the acoustics from tonal to quality of the make. as soon as i took it out of the box it was ready to be played and even with the stock strings on them, it sounded like a dream, i soon replaced the strings with elixir nano web acoustic strings light and the sound just got even better, i would recommend this guitar for its quality in both sound and build.
> I
> am not sure if there are 2 versions with the electrics in or not but i have fish man pickups with a volume and tonal knobs placed on the rim of the sound hole inside the guitar. the direct input sound of this guitar is brilliant but a slight decrease in quality when strummed with a pick. once again i would recommend this guitar.
> ...


----------



## olliethebolly (Jun 7, 2012)

yes slim, smooth and easy to play without stretches of the fingers. maybe a personal thing but even with sweaty hands you still get that smooth scroll along the neck the shape is a curved v so you still have a snug fit when moving frets


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

david henman said:


> Kingman
> 
> ...i think this is the one i want.
> 
> just waiting until opportunity knocks!


 Close to home....knock,knock!
Fender Kingman 10 California Series - Barrie Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Barrie Canada.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

loudtubeamps said:


> Close to home....knock,knock!
> Fender Kingman 10 California Series - Barrie Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Barrie Canada.



...query sent...thanks!


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

curious to find out if you found one?
Cheers, d.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

loudtubeamps said:


> curious to find out if you found one?
> Cheers, d.


...yeah, i have a line on one, from this thread, but i may not be able to afford it, after all.


----------

